# Resurrecting a nice jeweled reflector



## gkeep (Nov 6, 2021)

Thought this might come in handy for someone with a reflector that has lost its threaded post. Pete, (tocatahula) had this nice reflector for sale a while back and kindly let me be the next caretaker. I sent a photo to my neighbor who is also a bike (and old bike) person and also happens to love repairing things like this. Doesn't hurt that he does machining, carpentry, cabinetry and is a long time sailor and fly fisherman. Here was his solution to the problem of the pulled out post. Here's a shot of the nicely packed reflector before surgery.







First he cut a disk of sheet brass. Next took a #6 brass screw and machined off the head to leave a flat and soldered it onto the brass disk. (by the way, that Myford is one a a couple milling machines he's striped to bare metal and fully restored, 6 coats hand brushed lacquer after striping down to bare metal.)







The opening in the bezel was covered with a small piece of aluminum ducting tape to prevent epoxy from messing up the back of the reflector glass. The post was epoxied on and now my Pierce has a proper reflector! Thanks Pete!



As extra protection between the reflector back and old paint of the mudguard I made a thin leather washer to go between them.


----------



## Boris (Nov 6, 2021)

Looks nice on that fender. That's a pretty reflector. One of my favorites.


----------



## Boris (Nov 6, 2021)

...and wait, let me guess. Your neighbor has the neatest house and the tidiest yard on the street.


----------



## gkeep (Nov 6, 2021)

Boris said:


> ...and wait, let me guess. Your neighbor has the neatest house and the tidiest yard on the street.



You don't want to know. Makes the rest of us on the block look like a trackside hobo jungle. 🥸

They've been restoring their craftsman home since they moved into it in the late 1970s. Just this summer they replaced the built in next to the fireplace that had been removed. Cris does a lot of the design and layout work, he says she's the brains and he just does what he's told. He fabricated the pulls and did the beveled glass work.






His cool overhead storage for his restored antique hand saws.


----------



## Boris (Nov 6, 2021)

Those pull down saw holders are brilliant. I'm in awe of guys like this. My neighbor about 4 doors down was one. Every couple of weeks I'd hear him going up and down the street with his edger. I thought he was just being nice when I first moved in, but soon realized that he just needed to see a nice straight line. I always made sure to thank him. Lord knows, I sure didn't want him to stop (not that he would).

This is not to take away from the original intent of this thread, which indeed is very helpful for those with a similar reflector problem.


----------



## vincev (Nov 6, 2021)

Boris said:


> Those pull down saw holders are brilliant. I'm in awe of guys like this. My neighbor about 4 doors down was one. Every couple of weeks I'd hear him going up and down the street with his edger. I thought he was just being nice when I first moved in, but soon realized that he just needed to see a nice straight line. I always made sure to thank him. Lord knows, I sure didn't want him to stop (not that he would).
> 
> This is not to take away from the original intent of this thread, which indeed is very helpful for those with a similar reflector problem.



So you like edgers but dislike people who leaf blow to keep nice yards ??


----------



## vincev (Nov 6, 2021)

Do we have to wear a mask to enter your shop for repairs...???.....








?.......


----------



## Boris (Nov 6, 2021)

vincev said:


> So you like edgers but dislike people who leaf blow to keep nice yards ??



I knew that was coming. There was no stopping the guy, and I was just another stop along the way to the end of the street.  A lot of the time I beat him to the punch if the ground was damp enough to use my human powered edger. But sometimes he was quicker than me and sometimes the ground was just too hard. I still hate leaf blowers, they're still about a billion times noisier than an edger. It's not just about noise, but I'm not going to get into that here.
.....sooo. about that reflector repair that @gkeep was talking about.


----------



## gkeep (Nov 6, 2021)

Boris said:


> I knew that was coming. There was no stopping the guy, and I was just another stop along the way to the end of the street.  A lot of the time I beat him to the punch if the ground was damp enough to use my human powered edger. But sometimes he was quicker than me and sometimes the ground was just too hard. I still hate leaf blowers, they're still about a billion times noisier than an edger. It's not just about noise, but I'm not going to get into that here.
> .....sooo. about that reflector repair that @gkeep was talking about.



I enjoy the soothing rhythm of a well handled rake, peaceful, sylvan images of our agricultural past, not to mention the charming farmers daughter in the haystack...


----------



## Shawn Michael (Nov 13, 2021)

gkeep said:


> You don't want to know. Makes the rest of us on the block look like a trackside hobo jungle. 🥸
> 
> They've been restoring their craftsman home since they moved into it in the late 1970s. Just this summer they replaced the built in next to the fireplace that had been removed. Cris does a lot of the design and layout work, he says she's the brains and he just does what he's told. He fabricated the pulls and did the beveled glass work.View attachment 1508178
> View attachment 1508179
> ...



That looks like a good neighbor to have as a friend, a craftsman in a craftsman home. What type of threaded bushing is that he used for the repair?


----------



## gkeep (Nov 14, 2021)

Shawn Michael said:


> That looks like a good neighbor to have as a friend, a craftsman in a craftsman home. What type of threaded bushing is that he used for the repair?



Just a brass screw with the head machined flat.


----------

